# Missing Hard Drive icon.



## GTGear (May 15, 2005)

I recently installed a new theme to my computer. It was Windows Vista. Well, it didn't work, so I unistalled it, but now the icon to my C Drive is missing.

http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/334/wierdor6.jpg
Pic of problem.

Is there anyway to fix this?


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

What happens if you invoke a different theme? You could always try system restore, if you have it turned on.


----------



## BrianTwigley (Jun 13, 2005)

Just right click on the drive, go to properties, then change Icon


----------

